# Zebra Obliquidens



## walleye (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm thinking of getting a school of Zebra Obliquidens. Could I keep them with Pundamilia nyererei "Makobe Is."? I would like to have 2 vics in a tank. Just curious if it will work.

Steve


----------



## tires_6792 (Mar 25, 2005)

You could, but i would make sure to not pass on any of the fry as they could cross breed.


----------



## walleye (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks, if I get them I might keep the with some OB peacocks.


----------



## tires_6792 (Mar 25, 2005)

walleye said:


> Thanks, if I get them I might keep the with some OB peacocks.


That should be fine for you. Is this your first time having these?


----------



## walleye (Aug 20, 2007)

the Zebra Obliquidens it is. I've had Africans for a while now. Trying some Vics.


----------



## FlyHigh (Nov 15, 2009)

Just in case you're interested, the true Haplochromis Obliquidens is thought to never have been exported from the lake and may in fact now be extinct. There is a lot of confusion regarding this Hap in the hobby but apparently, the true Haplochromis Obliquidens does not exist either in the hobby or the wild. The Hap sp.44 is often sold as "Obliquidens" as well as the Astatotilapia Latifasciata which is often given the common name of "Zebra Obliquidens". Interesting article here http://www.africancichlids.net/articles/haplochromis_obliquidens/. Google it and you'll find a lot more info about it. Anyway, thought you might find it interesting. The Hap sp.44 http://www.bigskycichlids.com/Hsp44.htm or the Astatotilapia Latifasciatahttp://www.bigskycichlids.com/Alatifasciata.htm should work nicely for you though.

Also, according to this article http://www.malawicichlidhomepage.com/other/haplochromis_obliquidens.html the Nyererei should be different enough to eliminate cross breeding. Also check out the note on the bottom for more about the Oblique mix up.


----------



## tires_6792 (Mar 25, 2005)

FlyHigh said:


> Also, according to this article http://www.malawicichlidhomepage.com/other/haplochromis_obliquidens.html the Nyererei *should be different enough to eliminate cross breeding*.


Just depends on what the OP plans to do with any fry.

I still wouldnt chance it as these, (offspring), could end up in a pet shop down the line. And with the chance of being true going down just by keeping them together, cross-breeding could be a real possibility. If not with a dominant male maybe a sub-dom from either group.

Next thing ya kow you may start seeing an "assorted victorians" tank in the pet shops. ***an extreme case/example i know but....just my thoughts.


----------



## walleye (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks for the info. If the seller wants to much for the fry, I'll stay clear. My Pundamilia nyererei "Makobe Is." are alone with just a few small syno cats now. I might just put a mellow mbuma with them.


----------

